# Sutton Hall Club/York/England.



## Krystyna (Sep 15, 2010)

We own a week @Sutton Hall, nr. York, England. Through Dial an Exchange we tried to get a week for our friends but no luck. However, I was able to talk to Sutton Hall and our friends were able to rent a week.  They very much enjoyed their week (good weather..visited York/The Moors & Dales/Castle Howard...)...however, on check out they were presented with a bill for electricity use/47 pounds/ and they were quite surprised.  I checked the website again and could find no reference to this utility charge and even speaking with them about their rental week, no mention was made.  They said they would be revamping their website soon but as I said to them (I am calling from Canada) their website is very good but perhaps they should put this charge onto the page for rental rates. Our friends had a lovely week and really liked Sutton Hall (and we do too) but we feel that they should have been more upfront with us and them about this extra charge. We also arranged rental rates at Stouts Hill Club (where we own as well) where there were no extras at check out.  Krystyna/Richard...Canada : twoexbrits@yahoo.ca


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 16, 2010)

Charging for utilities is, regrettably, common in Europe, but not universal.  My exchange confirmations from DAE or RCI are usually pretty thorough in warning of them.

What is really unfair is the resorts that charge utilities to exchangers but not to members.  Those with flat rates are the most likely to do this, as opposed to those who meter units individually.  Schloss Grubhof, for example, charges a flat extra fee for utilities to RCI exchangers and renters, but not to its own members who are using their own week.  I have heard in the past that they do not charge DAE exchangers this fee.  When I traded into Marina Baie des Anges on the French Riviera through DAE, they did meter electricity, which was charged to everyone, but there were a pile of additional fees charged to RCI exchangers but not to either their own members or DAE exchangers.  I was glad my exchange was through DAE rather than RCI.  There are also seveal resorts I am aware of in the Canaries that have a rather large ''third party usage fee'' that is charged to anyone other than the actual owner, whether it be an exchanger from any exchange company or a renter.

In Europe, it pays to ask about extra fees, but I agree that especially for rentals directly from the resort, it is only fair to give adequate notice of them.

Sutton Hall is, indeed, a great resort, as is Stouts Hill.  Having member-controlled HOA's is a big plus for both.


----------



## Krystyna (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, Carolinian, for taking the time to reply and for all your information.  Yes, I do know that in the UK/European resorts there will be an extra charge for electricity use for timeshare exchangers. We also own a May week at Hilton Craigendarroch (Ballater, Scotland) and we are always charge for electric usage at the end of our stay.    However, if you are renting in the timeshare resorts then it is up to us to check to see if an extra electricity charge is levied at the end of your stay.  So, my post was just to make fellow Tuggers aware of possible extra charges...and to make sure to check this before stepping into the resort.    Krystyna.


----------

